# معدن كل اسبوع



## alshangiti (25 يونيو 2009)

فكرة للجميع بان نقوم بشرح كل المعلومات عن اى معدن من حيث طريقة تواجدة فى الطبيعة , طريقة تعدينه , طريقة استخلا صه , استحداماته فى الصناعة ....................................


----------



## طارق البخاري (26 يونيو 2009)

بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله

والله فكرة طيبة يا أستاذنا وننتظر باقي الأعضاء لإبداء رأيهم في الموضوع.


----------



## مصطفى عبد النبى (28 يونيو 2009)

فكره رائعه يا اخوان وجميله و ياريت نبدأ نطبقها


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (2 يوليو 2009)

فكرة رائعه ولنبدا بتطبيقها على الفور


----------



## م عبدالرزاق (3 يوليو 2009)

فكره رائعه من شخص رائع


----------



## mtm_2050 (3 يوليو 2009)

* ( المعـــــــــادن )*​ 
- ارتبط الإنسان بالمعادن من خلال معيشته على الأرض وما يأخذه منها من مأكل وملبس ومسكن ولذا فإن لمكونات القشرة الأرضية أهمية خاصة ويجب التعرف عليها من أجل :- 
1- الاستفادة من خيراتها على أحسن وجه .
2- اتقاء ما يحدث من كوارث مثل الزلازل والبراكين .

ليس من الضرورى أن يكون المعدن صلد ومتحجر (مثل الرملً والحصى غير المتماسك)
وتشترك الصخور فى أنها تتكون من مجموعة من المعادن (أو معدن واحد مثل الحجر الجيرى من الكالسيت ) وتشترك المعادن المكونة للصخر فى الصفات والخواص
الصخر النارى الذى تبلور من صهير يتكون من مجموعة من المعادن تبلورت عند انخفاض درجة الحرارة والضغط
الصخور الرسوبية المنقولة والمترسبة تشترك فى خواص متقاربة فى حجم الحبيبات مثل رواسب السهل الفيضى للنيل يتكون من الغرين 
أهمية المعادن :- (عرف الإنسان المعادن منذ قديم الأزل )
1- إنسان العصر الحجري صنع السكاكين والحراب من معدن الصوان للصيد والدفاع عن النفس 
2- استخدم الأصباغ المعدنية مثل المغرة الحمراء والمغرة الصفراء في الرسم على جدران الكهوف 
3- المصرى القديم أول من استخدم المعادن الزاهية الألوان في الزينة (مثل الفيروز والمالاكيت والزمرد والجمشت كأحجار كريمة) –وتعامل مع الذهب و النحاس لتلائم حياته.
4- عندما اكتشف الإنسان النار صنع الفخار من مكونات القشرة الأرضية .
** المعدن هو الوحدة الأساسية ( البنائية ) لتكوين الصخر .
تعريف المعدن :- يختلف تعريف المعدن من شخص لآخر :- 
1- الرجل العادي – المعدن هو – مادة ذات قيمة اقتصادية تستخرج من الأرض .
2- الجيولوجي المتخصص في علم المعادن –
المعدن هو مادة صلبة - غير عضوية- تكونت في الطبيعة ، لها تركيب كيميائي محدد ، لها شكل بلوري مميز لأن ذرات عناصره تترتب في هيكل بنائي . 
س يعتبر الجليد الطبيعي من المعادن في حين أن البترول ليس معدناً ( علل ؟ ) 
لأن الجليد [ ماده صلبه غير عضوية (طبيعية) لها تركيب كيميائي – وشكل بلوري – بينما البترول سائل وأصله عضوي 
كما أن المواد المصنعة معملياً ليست من المعادن لأنها لم تتكون في الطبيعة .
3- الجيولوجي الذي يعمل في مجال الجيولوجيا الاقتصادية 
– يعتبر أن مواد الوقود من الفحم وبترول سائل من المعادن مع أنها من أصل عضوي .
·	البللورة هي جسم صلب يحده أسطح مستوية تنمو في محاور ثلاثة وظروف مناسبة .
الهيكل البنائي للمعدن :- ( ينتج من تراص وترتيب ذرات العناصر المكونة للمعدن وترابطها في صفوف متكررة منتظمة في ترتيب هندسي يعكس الأوجه البلورية التي تنتظم مع بعضها فتعطي الشكل المميز لها ( الشكل الخارجي للمعدن ) .
الشكل الخارجي للبللورة :- تتميز البللورة بأن لها أسطح مستوية خارجية تعرف بالاوجةالبللورية:ويتحدد وضعها تبعاً لطريقة ترتيب الذرات في الهيكل البنائي للمعدن .
ولأن البناء الداخلي للمعدن ثابت فإن وضع الأوجه البللورية ( مهما اختلف حجمها تبعاً لدرجة نموها ) يكون ثابت ويعبر ذلك عن ترتيب وضع الذرات في الهيكل الداخلي للمعدن .
الأشكال البلورية ( يتحدد الشكل الخارجي للبلورة تبعاً لدرجة نموها في الاتجاهات الثلاثة في الفراغ 
1- متساوية الأبعاد :- ( وتسمى المكعب أو البلورة الكروية ) وفيها تنمو الأوجه في الاتجاهات الثلاثة بنفس درجة النمو – لها درجة تكرار عالية .
2- عمدا نية وفيها تنمو في اتجاه واحد أكثر من الاتجاهين الآخرين . 
3- أبريه وفيها تنمو في اتجاه واحد أكثر بكثير من الاتجاهين الآخرين ( حالة الاستطالة ) .
4- قرصيه وفيها تنمو البلورة في اتجاهين أكثر من الاتجاه الثالث .
1- صفائحية وفيها تنمو البللورة في اتجاهين أكثر من الاتجاه الثالث مع زيادة حالة التفلطح .
- يرتبط الشكل الخارجي للبللورة بدرجة نموها في الاتجاهات الثلاثة وتختلف درجة التماثل البللوري من بللورة لأخرى فالبللورة المكعبة تحتوي على عدد أكبر من عناصر التماثل حيث أنها متساوية الأبعاد ومحاورها في الاتجاهات الثلاث متعامدة وتقل درجة التماثل البلوري مع اختلاف أطوال المحاور وتغير الزوايا بينها .

·	تكون المعدن :- تنقسم المعادن من حيث تركيبها وتكوينها إلى نوعين هما :- 
أ – معادن عنصرية تتكون من عنصر واحد فقط : الذهب والكبريت والجرافيت والماس .
ب- معادن غير عنصرية تتكون من اتحاد عنصرين مثل الكوارتز والجالينا
أو أكثر من عنصرين مثل الكالسيت والفلسبار == هذا النوع يمثل غالبية المعادن 
2- هنالك ثمانية عناصر تكون أكثر من 98 % بالوزن من صخور القشرة الرضية وهي :- 
اكسجين: 46.6%
سليكون:27.7 %
حديد : 5 %
كالسيوم : 3.6%
صوديوم :2.8%
بوتاسيوم :2.6%
ماغنسيوم :2.1%
باقية المعادن :1.5%
3- يرتبط تكوين المعدن بنوع الصخر الذي يحتويه .
كل المعادن غير العنصرية تنشأ من الاتحاد الكيميائي للعناصر إما في الصهير الماجماني السائل - أو في المحلول الذي ترسب منه الصخر الرسوبي .
يمكن القول أن المعادن تتكون من ارتباط ذرات العناصر معا حسب القوانين الكيميائية الخاصة بالروابط وتساوي مجموع الشحنات الموجبة والسالبة .
من أهم واجبات ا لجيولوجي هو التعرف على المعدن في أماكن تواجدها
و يستخدم الخواص الظاهرة التي يسهل ملاحظتها في العينة اليدوية ثم يستخدم الطرق المعملية للتأكد من تعرفه على المعدن .
4- قليل من المعادن له تركيب كيميائي ثابت لا يتغير مثل الكواتز ( المرو – SiO2 ) .
الخواص الفيزيائية للمعادن يتعرف الجيولوجى على المعادن فى أماكن تواجدها فأنة يستخدم أولا الخواص الظاهرة والتى يمكن ملاحظتها فى العينة اليدوية ليصل الى تعريف المعدن ثم يؤكد ذلك بالطرق المعملية والتي تتطلب أجهزة وتحاليل معقدة 
ويمكن تصنيف الخواص الفيزيائية إلى :- خواص بصرية – تماسكية – مغناطيسية – حرارية وغيرها 
أولاً : الخواص البصرية : تعتمد على تفاعل المعدن مع الضوء الساقط عليه والمنعكس منه 



1-	البربق 
(هو درجة عكس المعدن للضوء) والمعادن إما أن تكون
أ- ذات بريق فلزي :-
تعكس الضوء بدرجة كبيرة يكون المعدن ساطعا أو لامعا – له مظهر الفلزات 
ب- ذات بريق لا فلزي :
يوصف بما يشابهه مثل زجاجي – ماسي – لؤلؤي – حريري 
جـ-غير براقة أو مطفي
ترابي أو أرضي . غير براق
2- الشفافية
(قدرة المعدن على إنفاذ الضوء من خلاله) وهي إما أن تكون 
أ- شفافة :يمكن الرؤية بوضوح من خلاله 
ب- شبه شفافة 
يمكن رؤية صورة غير واضحة .
جـ- معتمة :
لا ينفذ منها الضوء .
3- عرض الألوان
(تغير اللون مع حركة المعدن امام العين بحيث تشد الانتباه .)
وتميز الأحجار الكريمة ونصف الكريمة (عرض أو تلاعب الألوان) 
أ- الماس يفرق الضوء نتيجة انكسارة إلى أحمر وبنفسجي فيكون بريقه عالياً فى كل الاتجاهات.
ب- الأوبال يتميز بخاصية الألأة أو عين الهر تميز معدن الأوبال حيث يتموج المعدن ذو النسيج الأليافي باختلاف النظر إليه
4- اللون
(يعتمد لون المعدن على طول الموجة الضوئية المنعكسة منه وتعطي الإحساس باللون )
يعتبر اللون أوضح صفات المعدن .ولكنه قليل الأهمية في التعرف على المعدن لأنه يتغير في معظم المعادن حسب نسبة الشوائب أو اختلاف تركيبها الكيميائي (في الحدود المسموح بها )
** بعض المعادن ألوانها ثابتة ويسمى اللون الحقيقي أو المتأصل للمعدن مثل الكبريت (أصفر) – المالاكيت (أخضر) يسمى الجنزارة أو كربونات النحاس المائية .
**امثلة :- للمعادن متغيرة اللون :
1-معدن السفاليرايت (كبريتيد الزنكZnS ) لونه أصفر شفاف يتحول إلى بني بدخول بعض ذرات الحديد بدلا من الزنك .
2- الكواتز ( المرو ) (وردى – لبنى – اسود - شفاف) 
5- المخدش
(لون مسحوق المعدن الناتج من حك المعدن فوق قطعة خزف غير مصقول .)
ثابت لا يتغير في المعادن متغيرة الألوان أو غير متغيرة الألوان .
يمكن الاعتماد عليه في التعرف على المعدن
(أدق من اللون)


مثال :- الكواتز (المرو) متعدد الألوان 
وردي أو أرجواني (الأميشت) بسبب شوائب من أكاسيد الحديد أو المنجنيز .
اللبني الأبيض ( لون الحليب ) : يحتوي على فقاعات غازية كثيرة .
المدخن المسود : بسبب كسر في بعض الروابط .
الشفاف : يكون نقياً ويسمى البللور الصخري .
ثانياً :- الخواص التماسكية:- 
1- الصلادة ( الصلابة ) :- ( درجة مقاومة المعدن للخدش أو البري ) 
درجة نسبية فالمعدن الأكثر صلادة يخدش الأقل منه عند الاحتكاك به .

يمكن تعيين صلادة المعدن باستخدام مقياس قوة الصلادة( موه)
وهو من 1-10 كالاتى بالترتيب من الاقل صلادة حتى الاكثر صلادة
1- التلك هش تحت الظفر
2-الجبس, قابل للخدش بالظفر 
3-الكالسيت قابل للخدش بقطعة نحاسية
4-فلورايت قابل للخدش (بشكل طفيف) بالسكين
5-Apatite, قابل للخدش بسكين
Orthose6--, قابل للخدش بالمبرد وبالرمل
7-مرو Quartz, خادش للزجاج
8-Topaze, rayable par le carbure de tungstène
Corindon, rayable au carbure de silicium9-
ألماس10- 
ملحوظة:- 
1- الفرق بين كل معدن والذي يليه درجة واحدة متساوية 
فمعدن الجبس أصلد من التلك بنفس درجة صلادة الكواتز عن الأرثوكليز ما عدا الفرق بين الكوراندم والماس فهو كبير جداً .
2- أصلد المعادن هو الماس=-= لذلك يستخدم في قطع وتلميع المعادن (علل؟).
طرق تعيين صلادة معدن :- 
1- باستخدام أقلام الصلادة : عبارة عن سبائك ذات درجة صلادة محددة .
2- باستخدام أدوات شائعة الاستعمال معلومة الصلادة مثل :-
ظفر الإنسان
2.5 يخدش التلك والجبس ولايخدش الكالسيت
5.5 نصل سكين أو قطعة زجاج
6.5 لوح المخدش الخزفي
7 مبرد صلب
المعادن الشائعة اغلبها ذات صلادة اقل من 6,5 فيسهل التعرف عليها 
المعادن النفيسة أو الأحجار الكريمة الطبيعية درجة صلادتها أكبر من 7.5 أما أحجار الزينة المقلدة من مواد زجاجية أو أكسيد ألومونيوم فصلادتها أقل من 6 وذات ألوان زاهية



فصلادتها أقل من 6 وذات ألوان زاهية
2- الانفصام :- ( قابلية المعدن للتشقق في مستويات ضعيفة الترابط نسبياً ينتج عنها سطوح ملساء عند كسر المعدن أو الضغط عليه ) .
أنواع الانفصام :- 
1- انفصام في إتجاة واحد مثل الجرافيت (قاعدي) والميكا (صفائحية) .
2- انفصام في أكثر من مستوى مثل الهاليت (مكعبي) والكالسيت (معيني) .

3-بعض المعادن لا يحدث لها انفصام مثل الكوارتز وإنما تنكسر .
3- المكسر :- ( الشكل الناتج من كسر المعدن ) في مستوى غير مستوى الانفصام ولا يتبع أي مستويات للتشقق وله عدة أشكال منها :- 
أ – محاري مثل الكوارتز . ب- خشن غير منتظم السطح .
جـ- مسنن فيه حواف مسننه مثل النحاس وغالبية المعادن في الطبيعة .
4- القابلية للسحب والطرق :- 
سهولة وإمكانيات تشكيل المعدن إلى رقائق أو أسلاك عند الطرق أو السحب مثل الذهب والنحاس والفضه 
ثالثاً : خواص أخرى :-
مثل 1- الوزن النوعي ( ثقيل – متوسط – خفيف ) . 2- المغناطيسية ( جذب أو تنافر ) .
3- حرارية ( درجة انصهار المعادن ) . 
خواص مساعدة- مثل :- 
1- المذاق ( ملحي – مر ) . 2- الملمس . 3- الرائحة .



اتمنى ان تكون مشاركتى المنقولة بداية جيده للخوض فى معدن كل اسبوع 


*اخوكم مهندس تعدين / محمد طه محمد 
الشركة الدولية للتعدين والاستثمار (إكمي)
www.icmi-egypt.com*​


----------



## mtm_2050 (6 يوليو 2009)

ايه ياجماعة فين مشاركاتكم


----------



## مصطفى عبد النبى (6 يوليو 2009)

بدايه جميله يا بشمهندس وجزاكم الله خيرا
اخوك مصطفى عبد النبى مهندس تعدين 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


ممنوع وضع اميل او عناوين


----------



## PETE ENGINEER (6 يوليو 2009)

شكرا لك على المعلومات العامة لكن هذي المعلومات أذكر اني أخذتها في مادة الجيولوجي... ممكن اعرف أكثر عن طبيعة هندسة المعادن وهل تختلف عن هندسة الجيولوجيا ؟

شكرا لك وانا متابع للموضوع


----------



## خالد فضة (8 يوليو 2009)

*بداية موفقة*

في الحقيقة انني بأمس الحاجة للتعرف على خواص المعادن بشكل واضح وبسيط , لان هذا الشيء يدخل في وضع اجراءات التلحيم , واختيار نوع سيخ التلحيم يعتمد على خصائص المعدن , لذلك ارغب بمعرفة تركيبة وخواص معدن الدوبلكس duplex . جزاكم الله خيرا.


----------



## تولين (9 يوليو 2009)

تحياتي للجميع وفكرة رائعة جدا ودعوة للجميع للمشاركة بالموضوع


----------



## سمكول (13 يوليو 2009)

اخوكم موافق وواقف على الخط


----------



## alshangiti (21 يوليو 2009)

تفاعل طيب الى الأن ولكن كنت اتوقع اكثر 
اقترح على الجميع با ن نبدء بمعدن الحديد كما يلى 

1- تواجده فى الطبيعة 
2- الأحتياطى العالمى 
3- اكبر المناجم الموجودة فى العالم وخاصة العالم العربى 
4- طرق تعدين الحديد mining methods
5- طرق الفصل processing 
والمجال مفتوح للجميع با لأظافة .

وشكرا


----------



## alshangiti (21 يوليو 2009)

معلومة عامة ومفيدة عن الحديد كبداية 
يؤكد علماء الجيولوجيا أن معدن الحديد يشكل حوالي 35% من تكوين الأرض , كما أنه يحفظ الحديد توازن الأرض وذلك لأن الحديد أكثر المعادن ثباتا وكثافة حيث إن كثافته تصل إلى 7874 كم3 .
ويحافظ الحديد على جاذبية الأرض لأنه يتميز بأعلى درجة من المغناطيسية ،ويحتاج تكون ذرة واحدة من الحديد إلى طاقة هائلة تفوق مجموع الطاقة الشمسية .
كما يرجع أصل الحديد إلى مخلفات الشهب والنيازك والتي تزن عشرات الآلاف من الأطنان وقد اكتشف بعضها في استراليا وأمريكا .
ولم يتوصل العلم على منافع الحديد إلا في أوائل الستينات , حيث وجد العلماء أن أصل معدن الحديد ليس من الأرض بل من الفضاء الخارجي وإنه من مخلفات النيازك والشهب التي تسقط على كوكب الأرض , إذ أن الغلاف الجوي يحول بعضا منها إلى رماد عندما تدخل نطاق الأرض والباقي يسقط على كوكب الأرض بأشكال وأحجام مختلفة .
كما أن العلماء كشفوا مؤخراً أن عنصر الحديد لايمكن أن يتكون داخل المجموعة الشمسية , حيث إن الشمس نجم ذو طاقة وحرارة غير كافية لدمج عنصر الحديد , وهذا السبب الذى جعل العلماء يقولون أن معدن الحديد تم دمجه خارج مجموعتنا الشمسية ثم نزل إلى الأرض عن طريق الشهب والنيازك .
وحاليا يعتقد علماء الفلك أن النيازك والشهب عبارة عن مقذوفات فلكية من ذرات مختلفة الأحجام وتتكون من معدن الحديد وغيره لذلك معدن الحديد هو أول معدن عرف على وجه الأرض لأنه يتساقط بصورة نقية من السماء على شكل نيازك .
- أوضح "أرثر بيرز" ان النيازك تم نقسيمها إلى 3 أنواع :
1- النيازك الحديدية: وتتكون من الحديد والنيكل بنسبة أكثر من 98%.
2- النيازك الحجرية والحديدية : تتكون من 50% تقريبا من الحديد والنيكل وال50%الأخرى تتكون من الصخر الذى يطلق عليه (أوليفين).
3- النيازك الحجرية: التي تشمل على حجارة، وتقسم حجارتها إلى عدة أنواع.
ويتساقط في كل عام آلاف النيازك والشهب على كوكب الأرض، التي قد يزن بعضها أحياناً عشرات الأطنان. ففي سنة 1902 عثر على نيزك في الولايات المتحدة بلغ (62 طناً) مكوّن من سبائك الحديد والنيكل.
أما في ولاية "أريزونا" فقد أحدث شهاب فوهةً ضخمةً عمقها (600 قدم) وقطرها (4000 قدم) وقد بلغت كميات الحديد المستخرجة من شظاياه الممزوجة بالنيكل عشرات الأطنان.
وعلى الرغم من هذه المزايا التي تميز معدن الحديد عن غيره من المعادن إلا أن العلماء لم يتوصلوا إلى الأهمية الصناعية لمعدن الحديد إلا خلال القرن الـ18 أى بعد نزول القرآن الكريم بـ12 قرن , حيث اكتشف العلماء صناعة الحديد واكتشفوا أسهل الوسائل لإخراج معدن الحديد ودخل الحديد في جميع المجالات الصناعية كأساس لها , فهو يستخدم كأنسب معدن لصناعة الأسلحة وأساس لجميع الصناعات الثقيلة والخفيفة أيضا .
ويجب ألا يغيب عن أعيننا أن الحديد عنصر اساسي لجميع الكائنات الحية , والنباتات .
وفي ختام حديثنا عن معدن الحديد يجب أن نشير إلى توافق عددي عجيب ذكره الدكتور زغلول النجار حيث نبهّه أحد أساتذة الكيمياء في أستراليا إلى أن رقم سورة الحديد يوافق الرقم الذرّي لمعدن الحديد وهو (56) بينما يوافق رقم آية الحديد العدد الذرّي لمعدن الحديد وهو (26)، فسبحان من علّم محمداً صلى الله عليه وسلم كل هذه الحقائق العلمية.
ويبدو أن الحديد معدن ذات أهمية كبيرة حيث إن المولي عز وجل جعل سورة كاملة في القرآن الكريم باسم معدن الحديد سبحانه إنه رب العالمين خالق الأكوان القائل في كتابه العزيز.
قال الله تعالى: {لَقَدْ أَرْسَلْنَا رُسُلَنَا بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ وَأَنْزَلْنَا مَعَهُمْ الْكِتَابَ وَالْمِيزَانَ لِيَقُومَ النَّاسُ بِالْقِسْطِ وَأَنْزَلْنَا الْحَدِيدَ فِيهِ بَأْسٌ شَدِيدٌ وَمَنَافِعُ لِلنَّاسِ وَلِيَعْلَمَ اللَّهُ مَنْ يَنْصُرُهُ وَرُسُلَهُ بِالْغَيْبِ إِنَّ اللَّهَ قَوِيٌّ عَزِيزٌ} [الحديد: 25]
كما يقول المفسرون في هذه الآية أن معدن الحديد قد أنزل من السماء ولم يكن موجودا على كوكب الأرض من قبل ويساندهم في قولهم هذا الحديث المروي عن عمر بن الخطاب (رضي الله عنه) عن النبي (صلى الله عليه وسلم) إنه قال ( أنزل الله أربع بركات من السماء : الحديد والنار والماء والملح) .
ولكن مامعنى البأس الشديد وماهي المنافع التي أشار إليها القرآن بقول الله العزيز الحكيم} فيه بأس شديد و منافع للناس}
لقد وجد علماء الكيمياء أن الحديد هو أكثر المعادن ثباتا ولم يتوصل العلماء حتى الآن إلى معدن آخر له ثبات الحديد وقوته وشدة تحمله للضغط .


----------



## ahmad.rezk (21 يوليو 2009)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_minerals
in this link u will find all the minerals and all info about it
with pleasure


----------



## alshangiti (22 يوليو 2009)

Ahmed 
شكرا على هذ الرابط ولكن الهدف هنا ليس جمع المعلومات من المواقع بل الهدف مناقشة كل معدن من قبل جميع المشاركين والأستفادة من خبرات الجميع العملية لأن المعلومات النظرية متواجدة لكن الخبرة العملية هى ما يريده الجميع با نتظار مشاركاتكم عن الحديد


----------



## احمد عباس الخطيب (22 يوليو 2009)

صناعة الحديد​*2-1الحديد ​IRON​*إن الحديد لا يوجد فى الطبيعة بصورة نقية ولكن يوجد فى صورة أكاسيد غير نقية اى بها شوائب مثل السيلكا والالومنيا وأكسيد الكالسيوم وأكسيد المغنسيوم ونسب ضعيفة جداً من عناصر ضارة من الكبريت الفسفور والزرنيخ .
جدول (2-1) مكونات الحديد​
اللون
نسبة الحديد فيه
رمزه الكيميائى
اسم خام الحديد
أسود
(70:45) %
Fe3 O4
الحديد المغناطسيى(ماجنيتيت)

أحمر
(60:50) %
Fe2O3
هيماتيت أحمر

بنى(هيماتيت بنى)
(60:20) %
2Fe2O3.3H2O
ليمونيت

رمادى مصفر (اليسار)
(42:30) %
Fe2Co3
كربونات حديد

​*2-2 تأثير العناصر المختلفة فى الحديد:​2-2-1 ​الكربون :​*
تحتوى سبائك الحديد والكربون على الكربون فى صورتين ، الاولى كربون متحد (كربيد حديد) والثانية كربون حر(جرافيت) وتتأثر خواص السبيكة بنسبة الكربون الحر ونسبة الكربون المتحد . وهناك عوامل تؤثر فى كيفية ترسب الكربون عند تبريد السبيكة وهى :-
سرعة التبريد 
نسبة العناصر الاخرى فى السبيكة (مثل السليكون والمنجنيز والفسفور والكبريت)
درجة حرارة السبيكة عند بدء التبريد
مدى فوق التسخين ودرجة حرارته وفترته (فوق التسخين هو مدى ارتفاع درجة الحرارة فوق مستوى درجة حرارة الانصهار) فمثلاً اذا برد الزهر بسرعة ساعد على اتحاد الكربون مع الحديد (كربيدات حيدد) وينتج زهر صلدا قاسيا . اذا برد ببطء ترسب بعض الكربون وكون قشور جرافيتية بين بللورات الحديد وينتج زهر لين سهل تشغيله. ​*2-2-2 السيليكون​*_:_​
هو عامل فعال فى ترسيب الكربون فوجوده بنسبة 3% فى الزهر ينتج زهرا لينا كما يساعد على إزالة وطرد الاكسجين , وعند خلط بنسبة كبيرة حوالى12 % مع الزهر يجعله قويا ضد تأثير الحامض.​*2-2- 3 المنجنيز :​*يساعد على توليد كربيد الحديد ويعمل على زيادة صلادة السبيكة ويخفض درجة حرارة انصهارها كما انه يتحد مع الكبريت ويزيله بمقدار محدود من سبيكة الحديد.​*2-2-4 الفسفور :​*يقلل من مقاومة سبائك الحديد الميكانيكية.
يزيد سيولة الزهر ويقلل لزوجته وهو سائل.
عند زيادة نسبة تواجده عن (0.9 %) فى السبيكة يصبح الزهر ضعيفاً.
يخفض درجة حرارة الانصهار ويؤخر التجمد​*2-2-5 الكبريت :​*له آثار ضارة جدا فى سبائك الحديد والكربون لانه يعطل تكون الجرافيت ويساعد على جعل المسبوك ابيض ضعيف الخواص الميكانيكية لذا يوصى بإضافة المنجنيز للزهر ليتحد مع الكبريت ويزيل اثاره.​*2-2-6 الحديدالمطاوع :​*ففيه تكون نسبة الحديد الى (99.9 %) بمعنى انه أقرب صورة نقية للحديد . ومن أهم خواصه المرنة ويمكن استخراجه من حديد التماسيح بعد أكسدة غالبية الكربون بواسطة الأفران العاكسة (فرن التسويط) , تبطن حجرة الفرن ب اكسيد الحديد وتماسيح الحديد الرمادى مع إضافة جزء من الالف من الاكاسيد الى الفرن ليعمل على تجميع الشوائب وذلك عند تمام عملية الانصهار من حين لاخر يتم تسويط الخبث داخل المادة المنصهرة .​
وفى النهاية يكون كتلة عجنه من الحديد المختلط به الخبث تؤخذ تلك العجنه خارج الفرن وعن طريق الطرق تتخلص من طبقة الخبث العالقة بها . ​*2-2-7 الصلب والفولاذ :​*الصلب نوعان :
صلب كربونى: فاذا كانت بالسبيكة (0.3 : 0.7 %) كربون ولا تحتوى على غيره من العناصرالسابق ذكرها فهى صلب كربونى .​صلب سبائكى : ذا كانت بالسبيكة الكربون بالإضافة لعناصر اخرى اى سميت صلب سبائكى (فولاذ) فتلك العناصر المضافة تعمل على تغيير خواص الصلب وتلك العناصر هى :

الكروم : ​_chromium_​
إضافة الكروم الى الصلب الكربونى تزيد من مقاومته للتآكل والتفاعل مع غيره من مواد فيقاوم الصدأ لذلك فهو من المكونات الهامة للصلب عديم الصدأ . كما انه يزيد من مقاومة التآكل الميكانيكية من الاحتكاك لذا يستعمل فى صنع كريات (دحروج) مرتكزات المحاور وكراسيها, كذلك يزيد قابليه الصلب للتقسية بالمعاملات الحرارية فيستعمل فى إنتاج (فولاذ) السقية الهوائية والزيتية كما يزيد من مقاومة الصلب فى الحرارات العالية .

النيكل :​_Nicke_l​يساعد الفولاذ الكرومى بأن يبقى غير مغناطيسى كما يزيد من متانة الصلب الملين بالتخمير .

السيكون _: _​_Silicon_​
يزيد من خواص الصلب المغناطيسيه الكهربيه فيستحدم فى اجزاء الاليات الكربيه و الالكترونيه كما يزيد قابليته للتقسيه كذلك يزيد من رجوعية الصلب و مرونته فيستعمل فى صناعة اليايات.

االمنجنيز:​_Manganese_​
معادل للاثر السيئ للكبريت باتحاده معه مكونا مركبا غير فلزى كما يزيد قابليته للتقسيه و يزيد من مقاومة الصلب للشد.

التنجستين​_Tungesten_:​أضافته للصلب يعمل على تكوين جسيمات صليده قاسيه تقاوم الحك فيزيد من مقدرة الصلب على القطع فيستعمل لصنع ادوات القطع.

الكوبلت:​_Cobult_​
يزيد من مقاومة الصلب فى درجات الحراره العاليه ,و يزيد من عمر المغناطيسيه فيه.

الفانيديم ​Vanedium​يكون فى الصلب كربيدات تقاوم الاحتكاك و الحك و يزيد قابليته للتقسيه

الألومنيوم ​Aluminium​يساعد على ازالة الاكاسيد فى الصلب و طرد الاكسجين منه.كما يساعد على عملية النترده(التغليف).​*2-3 الخواص الميكانيكيه للمعادن :
2-3- 1 الليونه ​soft :​
*
فالماده اللينه يتغير شكلها بسهوله كالرصاص مثلا فتنحنى و تلتوى و لا تنكسر و يسهل التغلغل فى سطحها كما تخدش و تتاكل بسهوله.​*2-3-2 اللدونه ​Malleable :​
*
قابلية الماده للطرق اذا ضغط على جزء مصنوع من ماده لدينه تغير شكله و طاوع الضغط او الطرق لان الاستطاله فى جميع الجهات و يكون الواح و رقائق اذا عصر بين درفلين و تقاس درجة اللدونه بمقدار ما يمكن ان تصل اليه الواح او رقائق الماده من دقة و رقة فى التخانه .​*2-3-3 الممطليه ​Ductile​
*
قابلية الماده للسحب(الاستطاله) لذا تصنع الاسلاك من مواد مطيليه .اذ تشد القضبان فى ثقوب مهيئه لذلك فتستطيل و تحول الى اسلاك تصل فى الدقه الى درجة تناسب مقدار هذه الخاصيه فى الماده.
​*2-3-4 المرونه ​Elastic​*هى خاصيه قابلية الماده لتغيير الشكل اذا تعرض للاجهادات و اذا زالت عنه هذه الاجهادات رجع لشكله الاصلى دون تشوه.​*2-3- 5 الصلادة ​Hard​*الصلاده هى مقاومة الماده للتغلغل او الخدش او التأكل و يؤثر فى مقدار الصلاده عوامل عده منها المعامله الحراريه-و المعامله الميكانيكيه(التشغيليه)التى تعرضت لها الماده كذلك درجة نقاء الفلز او الماده و نسب اخلاطها او الشوائب التى بها, و تزيد الصلاده فى الفلزات عند تشغيلها على البارد اى يتم طرقها او درفلتها او سحبها و هى بارده.​*2-3-6 قصيف ​Brittle​*الماده القصيفه (الهشه) هى التى تتقصف اذا تعرضت لاجهادات تحاول تغيير شكلها, بمعنى ان الماده القصيفه هى ماده غير لينه او لدينه او مطيله او مرنه الا بدرجات بسيطه جدا. لذا فالماده القصيفه لا تتلوى او تستطيل او تنحنى او تنكمش الا قليلا.​*2-3-7 قوة المقاومه ​Strength​*تقاس قوة المقاومه اى فلز بمدى قابليته لمقاومة الاجهاد الواقع عليه دون حدوث كسر به وقد يقع الفلز تحت تأثير اجهاد شد او ضغط او قص او انحناء و يقدر اجهاد المقاومه الاقصى لفلز ما بمقدار القوه الكافيه لاحداث كسر فى مقطع مساحته تساوى وحدة المساحات.​*2-3-8 الصلابه​Toughness​*اى المتانه فالفلز المتين اى غير هش و لا يسهل تغيير شكله فيقاوم الاجهادات كلها و يحتلج لقوه كبيره للتغلب عليه.​*2-3-9 المعامله الحراريه​Heat Treatment ​*هو مصطلح فنى لعمليات التسخين و تبريد الفلزات و سبائكها بأساليب فنيه و ذلك لتضفى على الفلزات خواص معينه مرغوب فيها.​2-4 *عمليات المعاملات الحراريه المختلفه :*​
و تنحصر العمليات الحراريه المختلفه التى تجرى على سبائك الحديد فى:​*2-4-1 التقسيه ​Hardening​*تسخين الصلب الى ما فوق الحراره الحرجه بقليل ثم تبريده فجأه فى وسيط تبريد مناسب.قد يكون (ماء او تيار بارد). ​*2-4-2 لتخمير ​Ammealing​*و هى تسخين الصلب المقسى اعلى من درجة حرارته الحرجه ثم تبريده ببطء كتركه فى الفرن حتى يبرد بنفسه او دفنه فى الجير او وسيط لا يسرب الحراره .​*2-4-3 المراجعه​Tempering​*تسخين الصلب المقسى الى درجات مختلفه تحت المستوى درجة الحرجه ثم تبريده و ذلك للتقليل من صلادته العاليه و ازالة قصافته الى حد ما و كلما ارتفعت درجة الحراره التى يراجع عليهاغ كلما قلت صلادته وزادت ليونته والعكس بالعكس.​*2-4-4 الاستعدال ​Normalizing ​*تسخين الصلب الى ما فوق درجة حرارته الحرجة ثم تركه يبرد فى الهواء الساكن فيتغير تشكيله البلوري ويتعادل الى تشكيله الطبيعى.​*2-4-5 التخمير التشغيلى ​Process Annealing​*تسخن الصلب الى درجات حرارة تحت مستوى درجة الحرارة الحرجة ثم يبرد ببطء.​*2-4-6 التغليف ​Case Hardening ​*بمعنى توليد طبقة صلدة تكسو السطح المراد تغليفه بحيث يقاوم الاحتكاك والتآكل مع ترك القلب (الجزء الداخلى) لدينا متينا ، يتحمل الصدمات والاجهادات المفاجئة وبذلك لا تنخفض قدرة الجزء على مقاومة الصدمات عند تصليد وتقسية سطحه وأساليب التغليف هى:​*2-4-7 الكربنة ​Carburisation ​*وهى تسخين الجزء (من الصلب) المراد كربنته وهو محاط بمادة كربونية الى درجة حرارة التحول الحرجة ثم تركه فى هذه الحالة فترة زمنية تتناسب وتخانة الغلاف .​*2-4-8 النتردة ​Nitriding ​*وهى تسخين الصلب الى درجة حرارة أقل بقليل من درجة حرارته الحرجة فى وسط غنى بالنتروجين مثل النشادر فيمتص الصلب النتروجين ويكون غلافا صلدا .​*2-4-9 تقسية السطح حده ​Surface Hardening ​*وهى تسخين الجزء المراد تغليفه بسرعة بواسطة الحث الكهربى أو بواسطة لهب (الاكسيجين والاسيتيلين) الذى يعمل على رفع درجة حرارة السطح بسرعة لا تمكن من رفع درجة حرارةالجزء الداخلى ثم سقيه كالمعتاد . وتتم هذه الطريقة للصلب الذى فيه نسبة الكربون كبيرة نسبيا .​*2-4-10 تلدين ​Malleabalising ​*وهى تسخين الزهر لازالة قصافته وزيادة متانته وشدته​ولتلدين الزهر طريقتان :​طريقة بيمر ​Baimer Process ​وذلك بدفن الجزء المسبوك فى الهيماتيت وترفع درجة حرارته الى 980 م فيختزل الاكسيجين الكربون ويترك حوالى (0.6 % ) كربون فى البنية فقط ، ويشترط أن يكون الزهر من النوع الابيض وذلك ينتج من إضافة الالمنيوم أو النيكل .
طريقة القلب الأسود ​Black Heart ​وذلك بأن يدفن فى وسط يحميه كالطفل أو القشور الناتجة من الحدادة وبالتخمير تتحول الكربون الى تجمعات حبيبية فلا يتداخل فى البللورات فتتواصل البللورات ويزيد ترابطها وتصبح البنية متينة .​


----------



## احمد عباس الخطيب (22 يوليو 2009)

2-5 العمليات الصناعية التى تتم داخل المصنع :
2-5-1 
المدخلات INPUTS​

حديد خردة يوضع داخل الفرن عن طريق بوتقة الخردة التي ترفع عن طريق أوناش تعمل بالطاقة الكهربية وهي معلقة بطول عنبر الصهر.
كربون بنسب تتراوح بين (37% إلى 39%) (22%).
منجنيز وسيليكون لمعادلة قيم الحديد (​St 37 – ST 52).
كبريت بنسب حوالي (55%) لتكوين الخبث الذي يزال بالصب العكسي.
حجر جيري للتخلص من الفسفور.
​
*
2-5- 2 العمليات الإنتاجية ​process​*تتم العمليات الانتاجية على ثلاث مراحل رئيسية :​*1- صهر الحديد الخام فى فرن القوس الكهربي :​*بعد وضع الخردة في الفرن يتم غلق الفرن فيحدث قوس كهربي نتيجة لغلق الدائرة فيتولد درجات حرارة عالية جدا ًتصل إلى 1700 درجة مئوية تكفي لصهر الحديد الخردة الموضوع داخل الفرن.
بعد صهر الحديد يتم صب الحديد المصهور داخل بوتقة يتم رفعها بواسطة أوناش كهربية معلقة وصبه مرة أخرى ولكن في ماكينة الصب المستمر الت​ي يخرج منها الحديد على هيئة دائرية.
نمرر بعد ذلك هذا الحديد على ماكينة استعدال بغرض الحصول على شكل متوازي مستطيلات مرره بعد ذلك على مقص يعمل أوتوماتيكياً لتقطيع الحديد إلى قطع بأبعاد معينة وهي
(13 – 13 – 120) سم.
بعد ذلك نقوم بتبريد قطع الحديد عن طريق وضعها على مواسير يمر بداخلها تمهيداً لرفعها بالأوناش.​
*
2- وضع قطع الحديد داخل فرن التدين:​*يتم أخذ قطع الحديد الناتجة من الوحدة السابقة ووضعها داخل فرن يعمل بالحوارق وذلك لتسخين الحديد للدرجة التي تسمح بتشكيله وهي حوالي 1000 درجة مئوية.​*3- حدات الدرفلة الآلية:​*يتم أخذ قطع الحديد المسخنة القادمة من الفرن الثانوي وتمريرها على عدة مراحل من الدرفلة الآلية التي تقلل القطر تدريجياً إلى أن يصل إلى القطر المطلوب.
يتم بعد ذلك أخذ أسياخ الحديد ووضعها على حصيرة تبريد لتبريدها وتجميعها تمهيداً لبيعها.​*2-5-3 مكونات فرن القوس الكهربي وخصائصة​*وسميى بهذا الاسم حيث انة بعد غلق الدائرة الكهربية وتوليد الحرارة ألازمة للصهر قبل ملامسة للخردة بحوالى (​20cm ) فتتم عملية الانصهار كما هم موضح بشكل (2-1) .
يتكون من ثلاث عواميد من الكربون هي التي تقوم الدائرة الكهربية عند ملامستها للخردة .
ارتفاع كل عمود منها (1.5m) وبقطر (16 in) يتكون كل عمود من ثلاث قطع الجهد الكهربى المستخدم فى الفرن (15 MV) .
سعة الفرن القصوى (25ton) .
القطر الخارجى للفرن (4m) .
درجة الحرارة المتولدة عن طريق تلامس الاقطاب (1700 c) .​




شكل (2-1) فرن القوس الكهربى​*2-5-4 المخرجات​*ينتج المصنع حديد تسليح بأقطار (22 – 19 – 16 – 12) مليمتر.
ذلك بخلاف بيع قطع الحديد الخارجة من عنبر الصلب مباشرتا للشركات التي تعمل في الدرفلة الآلية فقط.​*2- 6 الوحدات الإنتاجية الإنتاجي​ة داخل المصنع :
2-6- 1 قطاع إنتاج الصلب​
*
صهر الصلب و الصب المستمر:
يتم صهر الحديد الخردة فى أفران القوس الكهربائى ذات السعات المختلفة لإنتاج صلب سائل بالمواصفات الكيميائية حسب نوع الصلب المنتج ثم يتم صب الصلب المنصهر فى ماكينة الصب المستمر لإنتاج عروق من الصلب مقاس 130*130 مم بهدف رفع الكفاءة الإنتاجية لوحدات إنتاج الصلب و كذلك تخفيض تكلفة الإنتاج و ذلك بالمقارنة بالطرق التقليدية لصب المعدن المنصهر فى قوالب الزهر.​

شكل(2-2) قطاع الصهر​*2-6-2 قطاع التشكيل​1- الدرفلة على الساخن​*درفلة المبروم:
يتم درفلة عروق الصلب المنتجة من الصب المستمر لإنتاج أسياخ حديد التسليح الطرى الأملس أو العالى المقاومة (بنتوءات مائلة) بأقطار تتراوح من 12 إلى 40 مم و بأطوال مختلفة حسب الطلب كما تنتج لفائف الحديد الأملس بأقطار من 6-12 مم و يتم الإنتاج طبقا للمواصفات المصرية أو العالمية و قد تم تطوير وحدة الدرفلة الآلية على أحدث مستوى من التكنولوجيا بإستخدام نظم التحكم الأوتوماتيكى.







شكل (2-3) الدرفلة المبرومة​*درفلة القطاعات و الدرفلة النصف الآلية​*تم إنشاء هذه الوحدة بالجهود الذاتية حيث يتم درفلة كتل الصلب المنتجة من الأفران الكهربائية أو العروق المنتجة من الصب المستمر لإنتاج قطاعات ذات أشكال مختلفة مستدير،زوايا،خوص،مربع إلى جانب أسياخ حديد التسليح .






شكل(2-4) الدرفلة النصف الالية​*2- السحب على البارد​*تستخدم الشركة أحدث ماكينات السحب الأوتوماتيكية المتعددة المراحل لإنتاج أسلاك الصلب المسحوبة على البارد للأغراض الهندسية وذلك بعد تشطيب الأسلاك فى أحواض الحامض و معالجتها حراريا و تسليمها للعملاء على هيئة لفات طبقا للمواصفات المطلوبة كما تنتج الأسياخ المعيرة –ترمسيون- بواسطة ماكينة خاصة للسحب و المعايرة و التلميع على هيئة أسياخ لامعة بأطوال 4 متر و تستخدم هذه الأسياخ فى الأغراض الهندسية كما يتم إنتاج أسلاك ليف الصلب تلبية لرغبات مصانع لإنتاج سلك تنظيف الأوانى الألومنيوم و تنتج بمقاس واحد 3,1 مم.






شكل (2-5) السحب على البارد​*3- الشبك الملحوم​*تستخدم الشركة مجموعة من الماكينات التى تقوم بلحام الشبك أوتوماتيكيا على أعلى مستوى من التكنولوجيا المتطورة لإنتاج الشبك الملحوم العالى المقاومة بهدف تعظيم كفاءة استخدام حديد التسليح اللازم لطرق الإنشاء الحديثة و المبانى سابقة التجهيز.
و الشبك الملحوم مصنع من أسياخ الحديد المسحوب على البارد و محزز ذو جهد شد لا يقل عن 55 كجم/مم2و أستطالة لاتقل عن 8% و الأجهاد المسموح به فى التصميم2200 كجم/سم2 للبلاطات ،2000 كجم/سم2 للكمرات و الأعمدة.
و أهم مميزات الشبك الملحوم أنه يوفر 30% من الخامات و الأجور،50% من الوقت كما أنه يمتاز باقتصادية الأسعار و دقة الأبعاد. 





شكل (2-6) شبك ملحوم​*2-7 عمليات الدرفلة :
2-7-1 قطاعات درفلة الألواح​*تقوم بدرفلة كتل ومربعات وبلاطات الصلب إلى الأشكال والمنتجات النهائية ونظرا لأن هذه الوحدات تعمل منذ إنشاء المصانع في الخمسينات فقد تم عام 1988 تنفيذ مشروع إحلال وتحديث لها وإدخال التكنولوجيا الحديثة لرفع طاقتها الإنتاجية وإضافة منتجات جديدة وتشمل ما يلي :​*القطاعات المتوسطة :​*وتنتج زوايا وكمر مجرى ومربعات ومبروم وقضبان بطاقة. ​*القطاعات الخفيفة :​*وتنتج زوايا وحديد تسليح ومربعات. ​*درفلة الألواح والصاج :​*وتنتج ألواح وصاج بقلاوة ​*2-7- 2 قطاعات درفلة الشرائط​*تقوم بدرفلة بلاطات الصلب إلى منتجات مدرفلة على الساخن وعلى البارد . ​*الدرفلة على الساخن :​*تنتج لفائق بسمك (2-8مم) بطاقة إنتاجية 540 ألف طن سنويا. ​*الدرفلة على البارد :​*وتمر بمراحل التخليل والدرفلة العاكسة وأفران المعالجة الحرارية والتطبيع ثم المقصات والتشطيب 
وتجرى حاليا دراسات بهدف تحديث ماكينات الدرفلة على الساخن وعلى البارد ولإدخال نظام التحكم الأتوماتيكي لقياسات السمك والعرض للمنتجات طبقا للمواصفات العالمية .​





​







​


شكل(2-7) درفلة الكتل و القطاعات الثقيل​





. 









شكل(2-8) درفلة الكتل و القطاعات المتوسطة

















شكل(2-9) درفلة الألواح




















شكل(2-10) تسلسل العمليات الإنتاجية في قطاعات درفلة
​


----------



## محمد سعدمحمد (12 أبريل 2011)

اشكر المهندس محمد على المجهود الجميل كويس بس انا برجو منك ان تجعل لكل معدن تعريفا خاصا بكل ما يلزمه من خصائص ومن استخراج ومن تشكيل ومن عمليات لحام واشكرك مره اخرى


----------



## علاء مهندس مواد (18 مايو 2011)

رائع جدا وبالتوفيق عزيزي


----------



## تولين (18 مايو 2011)

*الكروم* عنصر كيميائي لامع وطريّ نوعًا ما، وهو فلز رمادي،ورمزه الكيميائي Cr. 

يقاوم الكروم الكشط، ويصبح لامعاً وبرّْاقاً عند صقله. ولهذه الأسباب يستخدم الكروم بكثرة في *طلاء* الفلزات الأخرى لتغطيتها بسطح لامع ومتين.
يجعل الكروم الفولاذ أكثر صلابة. 

وتستخدم سبيكة الكروم والفولاذ لعمل السطح الصفيحي للسفن، والخزّانات، والخزائن، ومحامل الكريات، والحواف القاطعة لمعدات الماكينات عالية السرعة. وتسمى السبيكة التي تحتوي على أكثر من 10% من الكروم *الفولاذ غير القابل للصدأ*. وهذا الفولاذ لا يصدأ بسهولة ويستعمل عموماً في صنع أواني الأكل وأدوات المطبخ.
يتحد الكروم مع عناصر أخرى لتكوين مركبات ملونة. والمقادير الضئيلة من الكروم المؤكسد تُكْسِبُ الياقوت والزبرجد اللونين الأحمر والأخضر المميزين لهما.
وكثير من مركبات الكروم مهم في الصناعة. فثاني كرومات البوتاسيوم (K2Cr2O7) يستخدم في دباغة الجلود. وكرومات الرصاص (Pb Cr O4) صبغة طلاء تسمَّى* صُفرة الكروم*. وتستخدم مركبات الكروم في صناعة النسيج *كمرسّخات للألوان* (مواد تثبت الأصباغ للنسيج بصفة دائمة). وفي صناعة الطائرات يستخدم لأنودة الألومنيوم (طلاء المعدن بطبقة سميكة من غشاء أكسيدي واقٍ).
ولا يوجد الكروم كفلز طليقاً في الطبيعة، ويوجد في الغالب متحداً مع الحديد والأكسجين في معدن يسمَّى *الكروميت*. ويتم تعدين الكروميت بصورة رئيسية في ألبانيا وجنوب إفريقيا وروسيا وتركيا وزيمبابوي وأوكرانيا.
والعدد الذرّي للكروم 24 ووزنه الذرّي 51,996. وينصهر الكروم عند 1900°م ويغلي 2690°م، وكثافته 7,14جم/سم§ عند 20°م. اكتشف لويس نيكولاس فوكيلين وهو كيميائي فرنسي، مركبًا من الكروم والأكسجين في 1797م. وفي العام التالي حضَّر فلز الكروم الحر.
​


----------

